# Police Officer Charged With Receiving Stolen Property



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*PROVIDENCE -- *A man who was a North Providence police sergeant has been charged with trafficking in stolen goods.

A six-count grand jury indictment announced Monday accuses Michael Ciresi of receiving a stolen generator and stolen jewelry on several occasions in 2004.

The indictment charges Ciresi, 38, with receiving stolen goods, attempted larceny, harboring a criminal and obstruction of a police officer.

Ciresi was arrested in September and charged with receiving a stolen generator. He was suspended from the police force after a man broke into a Pawtucket drug dealer's apartment in December 2004 armed with a handgun that police said was registered to Ciresi.

Ciresi is scheduled to be arraigned March 22.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

